# shooting sticks



## michigandeerslayer (Oct 24, 2004)

anybody ever make there own? If so what did you use? Or if you bought some which one did you buy?


----------



## Rico (Mar 15, 2001)

Congrats on 1K Posts.

I have used wooden crutches in the past. Take the bottom sections of one and put them back to back.


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

i've used both, and continue to use both..

first the "purchased" ones.. stoney point explorer bipod - 3 sections, 25-62". can be viewed here:
http://www.grafs.com/vendor/product/138935

very good product. these are my sticks of choice when coyote hunting, since i like to stand, and they will extend long enough for me. they are also excellent sticks to carry while still hunting in the corn for deer. compact enough to carry on a belt loop, and quiet enough to open discretely - they make nearly no sounds. i highly recommend them. 

secondly.. homemade ones.. i found plans for some that i made and they are very good for sitting/kneeling shots. the best homemade plans for sticks that i've found. i wish i could say that i came up with the idea, but i did not. the web site that i got the plans from was free, but now is a "membership required" web site, so i can't link you back to the web site.. but there's a thread i wrote up on them some time ago:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=183956


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

I have the same Stony Points RZ has.


----------



## walleyechaser (Jan 12, 2001)

While there's a number of good sticks on the market, I'd advise anyone to stay away from what I'd call "gimmick sticks".
To be more specific, I'm referring to Sling Sticks in particular.I acquired a set last year because it seemed like an interesting concept however, I found several shortcomings with them.
The attachment system doesn't provide for a steady/ridgid mount making them wobly at best. As for tree stand use, unless you have a solid base, not the screen or bar type foot rest, good luck! Secondly, they're tricky to deploy silently and quickly.
Once deployed, they're a pain to repack.
Long story short----they never got out of the garage.
Just my .02 cents worth.
As for those hunting varmints, I'd suggest a good set of bipods since I'd think that most would be shooting from a relatively fixed position. For other situations any good pair of folding sticks should prove servicable.


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

I normally use a Harris Bi-Pod for my rifles but I do have a set of home made shooting sticks that I made out of 2 old pool cues for my blind out back here at home.

Just criss cross the 2 cues and mark he spot that they cross at a comfortable height. Drill a hole through the center of the 2 cues at that mark, drill, and install a machine screw through the pair of them and a couple of nuts together to lock the machine screw in place.

That's all there was to it. I painted both of the cuesticks flat BLACK so they wouldn't produce a glare off of the clearcoat on them. I just leave them in the blind so they are already there when hunting time starts.

If someone rips them off it's no big loss,... 2 scrap cues, a machine screw, and some flat black paint. Real CHEAP,... and sturdy enough to take any kind of punishment.


----------

